# How to use the 5 Blues Boxes



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

This is a good way to practice the minor blues scale. Play a line for each box, over a 12 bar blues. Easy, peasy? Let me know your feedback my friends!


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

When you asked "can you play a Blues solo using just the Am Blues Scale all over the fretboard?" I did say "yes". I thought I knew all the "big ones" and the little ones in between that connect them to one another, but you showed me one I had not seen. I'm glad I clicked.


----------



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

Glad to hear, @SWLABR!


----------

